# How much of a problem is this going to be?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nan messes up again.
Had my buck inspected. The second judge caught the mistake; instead of his left ear showing E086 on inspection paper it was E86. The first inspection is incorrect on paper. 
Waiting for a call back from ABGA.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What was he inspected for?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

lottsagoats1 said:


> What was he inspected for?


$20 :lol:

The short answer is two separate judges on different show days make sure everything (bite, testes pigment etc) are all show correct.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun. Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Apparently they figured it out cause the paper just came.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. Glad things can move forward.


----------

